# entire circuit stopped working, no breakers thrown



## neolitic

Any of this sound familiar?



bozuzu said:


> Wow, y'all are really helpful, thanks so much! I really like railman's idea; I think I'm going to route a groove in the bottom of the rafters that I need wiring and then fir out all of them with 1x2 on the bottom. I've got 7/8 roofing nails and am using 3/4 osb for sheathing so it's going to be close, I just have to make sure my roofer uses finesse. This HO is super cheap so I don't know if he'll even spring for bead board. *I ran all of the connections today from the house, this house is a piece of [email protected] from 1970, even has alluminum wiring!*


http://www.contractortalk.com/f5/hiding-14-2-romex-exposed-rafter-porch-ceiling-78925/

Anyone taking bets it's
the same house? :shifty:


----------



## 480sparky

bozuzu said:


> man sparkies can't take a joke. why is it that half of y'all are functional alcoholics and the other half are uptight pretentious perfectionist crazies? can't we just have a regular discussion? it's 120 volt for christ's sake. I thought we all had a copy of home wiring for dummies? :clap:



Yea, you're right. We don't give a flying fûck about anyone's safety and well-being. We just want the freaking money. Pay us for cobbling something together for ya, and we're off to the bar.

Maybe I'll get lucky and see a house I wired today with that nice 'safe' 120v burning to the ground tonight on the 10-o'clock news. Man, that would sure make me proud! "Yep, I killed that family of six!"


----------



## bozuzu

yikes, serious anger! I ran all of the wire, an electrician made the connections (new wire to power, outlet, switches) and I wired up the lights and fan. I'm actually not making a lot on this project, and had to foot the bill myself for the problem (it's a cost-plus contract). There is no choice but to wire alluminum to copper, that or rewire the entire house, and I would love to see the HO's face after that bid request. that's why they make purple wire nuts. aside from that one small problem the project turned out beautiful and I doubt that it will come up again. I've done probably 2 dozen projects with simple electrical work and have never had a problem. thanks again for all of your help, if I ever have another electrical issue and need it solved and to get griped at by a bunch of angry sparkies, I know where to look! :thumbup:


----------



## bozuzu

neolitic said:


> Any of this sound familiar?
> 
> 
> http://www.contractortalk.com/f5/hiding-14-2-romex-exposed-rafter-porch-ceiling-78925/
> 
> Anyone taking bets it's
> the same house? :shifty:


you don't have to take bets, it is definitely the same house. I'll figure out how to post pictures eventually. . .


----------



## olligator

*i serously can't handle this guy*

I can't read this without resurrecting the ghosts of my electrical engineering past. This guy is gonna kill himself, the family inside, or burn the damn house down. 

I sincerely hope that you stop playing with electricity and CALL A LICENSED electrician. Whaddya gonna do when your f'd-up kludge of wiring catches the house on fire, and maybe even hurts/kills someone?? I mean, can you live that that?? What qualifications do you have to work with any electrical systems?? Can you say with surety that your install is 100% safe and 100% to code?? Maybe common sense should tell you that if ALL the pros here are telling you WHAT YOU'RE DOING IS A VERY BAD IDEA, then you should listen. I may be newer to the forums, but I can tell you that between RS and 480 alone they have like 732436789899083234 years of experience up on you in this department. Take the advice and call someone who knows what they're doing. 

As for "simple 120V", the way you say it leads me to believe you don't seem to have enough respect for the mythical magic stupendousity of electricity. Either you've been zapped one time too many and fried some brain cells, or you haven't been zapped yet. "Simple 120V" will kill you just as dead as the 14kV feeder behind the house you're working on. Try it some time. Let us know how it works out for you. 

I'm still not done... YOU f'd up the wiring. It's YOUR responsibility to pay for the sparky. Not the HO's. Yours. You own it, and you get to eat it. Why should the HO pay for your screwup?

And finally, let me give you an example of the "magic" of electricity. In college, we were shown a video of a 400kV switch explosion while a worker was in the switch room. There wasn't even much left of the guy to clean up, as half his body was literally vaporized. A big bright light and poof! about 100ms later he was gone! A ziploc baggie of charred remains and his shadow on the wall were all that was left. Hell half the switchgear was gone too! That's the "magic" of electricity for you.

 hacks!!







rant complete engaging cooldown mode :furious:


----------



## olligator

*i can't take this guy anymore*

bozuzu is this you?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bX_ESSUlpYM&feature=related


----------

